# nostalgic reflections



## supper15fiets (Feb 13, 2007)

okay ,
how about this , i send these guys from nostalgic reflections now  , a year and two months my head badge for restoration , afther a while he sad that the badge not useable was anymore so he make a new one for the same price....but is it a year a badge ? is it trustfull , i think i lost it because i don't see no update pictures ,
and if i was not mailing him i didn't reseve any mail from him....what to do ??? i will never find me this badge i think...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd tell him "I gave you an original to restore I want a restored original back plus maybe some kind of discount for the trouble and time."
Scott


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 13, 2007)

ron,i'd tell him flat out,i gave you $'s,+ a ORIGINAL badge,that's what i expect in return. also,what's the hold up on it's return. your pals at cycleplanes"r"us p.s. i believe my big brother most likely has a spare of that particular monark badge,too.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 16, 2007)

*Badge*

well ,
he sad two weeks before christmass that it was almost finished ( afther a year) then i waited two weeks and still nothing, then i mailed him again and then he had problems with the black filling and the letters where gone by now, so he has to make a replica afther that....it is now almost feb.
how long does it takes for make a badges , i have an other one but i don't want to send it to him, i am going to mail him today, let's see what he's
got to tell


----------



## D.C. (Feb 19, 2007)

*Selling copies!*

Looks like those guys made copies and are selling them on ebay.

200081415355	

Kind of rude since you haven't even gotten yours.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't understand a F**K of this....
yes i reseved afther i put a tread here on the cabe the other day a mail
that my badge was ready , just with the same photo's on ebay , okay i tell you this , i send the badge around december 2005! after that okay that's the
story i told , so i was thinking he was buzzy on one badge , so he made a copy of my originele badge and at the time he sad that this one was in a very bad shape so he made me a duplicate , normale duplicates he sell for $185,
i can have my one for $100 that was the price for restore my originele badge,
what can i do? take it for this price?


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 22, 2007)

That's why the only person who restores any of my badges is Dave Stromberger. Check out his resto page at-

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle186.htm


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 23, 2007)

sm2501 said:


> That's why the only person who restores any of my badges is Dave Stromberger. Check out his resto page at-
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle186.htm





yes yes , the next one goes to him , i have that samsco badge ,
i don't see them ofthen so i don't want that it will be messed up.....
also i have to stay nice to NR untill i have my badge


----------



## hiperlightflyguy (Feb 27, 2007)

*Monark Silver King Bike Badge*



It took a year to schedule in; strip, polish, re plate & re enamel. The enameling process was done 3 times. This is a very time consuming job, but when the warn fine lettering wouldn't hold an edge for the paint, I had to keep stripping the enamel. (by the way; the one you pictured on the Cabe is a restorable badge. It would have been better if you had sent that one). After the third time enameling the badge, I offered you a reproduction (along with your original) for the same price that I quoted you for the restoration. The quote was $100.00 for the restoration and the reproduction sells for $185.00. I made a total of 4 of them.
I'm sorry that it took so long to complete, but please understand the problems as well as that I am a one man shop doing this kind of stuff for 35 years and I have a tremendous work load.
It is easy for you hobbiest to knock the guys who actually make this stuff for you with very little appreciation for our efforts. I would like to see you who complain; try making it your self! I think you would soon realize that there is more to it than it looks.
Bicycle parts are a small part of my business. I do really like to do the bike badges because of the different and unique art work involved and have made 1000's of them in the past. Some; I make money on, but most of them I do not make money at it, but I do enjoy making them anyway.
Your badge is done and waiting for you to send your money. You mentioned you wouldn't have the money for a month. That is fine.
In noticing your earlier comments, you mentioned that you had to be nice until you get your badge, but I would appreciate it if you just stayed nice.
Thank you  
Jerry Turner nosref@peoplepc.com
Nostalgic Reflections www.NostalgicReflections.com
P.O. Box 350
Veradale, Washington 99037
509-226-3522 shop/museum


----------



## videoranger (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Jerry. I've heard about your work from a member of the Vintage Chevy Club of America and you do have some fans in the old car hobby. Restoration services for badges and such are hard to come by these days as it's not a sure fire road to riches to take on these projects. I know it's easy to get impatient when a person is trying to complete a restoration, but sounds like you've gone the extra mile to provide a nicely made headbadge.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 27, 2007)

hiperlightflyguy said:


> It took a year to schedule in; strip, polish, re plate & re enamel. The enameling process was done 3 times. This is a very time consuming job, but when the warn fine lettering wouldn't hold an edge for the paint, I had to keep stripping the enamel. (by the way; the one you pictured on the Cabe is a restorable badge. It would have been better if you had sent that one). After the third time enameling the badge, I offered you a reproduction (along with your original) for the same price that I quoted you for the restoration. The quote was $100.00 for the restoration and the reproduction sells for $185.00. I made a total of 4 of them.
> I'm sorry that it took so long to complete, but please understand the problems as well as that I am a one man shop doing this kind of stuff for 35 years and I have a tremendous work load.
> It is easy for you hobbiest to knock the guys who actually make this stuff for you with very little appreciation for our efforts. I would like to see you who complain; try making it your self! I think you would soon realize that there is more to it than it looks.
> Bicycle parts are a small part of my business. I do really like to do the bike badges because of the different and unique art work involved and have made 1000's of them in the past. Some; I make money on, but most of them I do not make money at it, but I do enjoy making them anyway.
> ...




hi jerry ,
first of all i will stay nice to you and that is not because i am reading this
but i :o :o was angry about the waiting proces that was never told to me ,also there where no updates in the mean time, i was the one that was mailing al the time.
Seconde, the picture of the badge is the one that i send to you....because this is from my only silverking that i have and probely the only one in Holland , the other aluminium bicycle that i have is a hawthorne , i made this picture before the badge was send to you and that's why i didn't understand that my badge was so bad....
and last..wel i didn't say that your work is easy and when i have the badge
i will be happy...but i think you have to keep your client up to date and then i was thinking if one badge is a lot of work why didn't you mailed me afther the first one was finished....so i think the miscommunication was making me crazy, but for now i am trilled to see my badge now i know it's ready i can also wait for a month....


----------



## hiperlightflyguy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Silver King Bike Badge*

Being a one man shop with hundreds of jobs, I am not real good at communicating because it takes a lot of time, and time takes me away from the production work, however I do realize that I need to do it and I appoligize for the lack of communication. 
When I send a bike badge to the platters to strip the nickel off of them then have them polish and re plate them, there is quite a bit of metal taken off. Yours had some deep pits in it and the platters polished it to get the pits out. By the time I got it from them, there was'nt enough depth to carry a good edge for the enamel around the small lettering. The rest of the badge isn't too bad. These things take 8 to 10 hours to do. On yours, I had to strip the enamel 3 times before I gave up. I made 4 of these. I have only enameled one of them so far, but if I were to sell one I would finish them up. One goes in my museum, so there is really only two of them for sale.
Jerry Turner


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 28, 2007)

*badge*



hiperlightflyguy said:


> Being a one man shop with hundreds of jobs, I am not real good at communicating because it takes a lot of time, and time takes me away from the production work, however I do realize that I need to do it and I appoligize for the lack of communication.
> When I send a bike badge to the platters to strip the nickel off of them then have them polish and re plate them, there is quite a bit of metal taken off. Yours had some deep pits in it and the platters polished it to get the pits out. By the time I got it from them, there was'nt enough depth to carry a good edge for the enamel around the small lettering. The rest of the badge isn't too bad. These things take 8 to 10 hours to do. On yours, I had to strip the enamel 3 times before I gave up. I made 4 of these. I have only enameled one of them so far, but if I were to sell one I would finish them up. One goes in my museum, so there is really only two of them for sale.
> Jerry Turner



okay , if i knew this before i had never complain about it , but with almost no comunnication , that was the part that makes me nervus , so i don't have any complains about your job that you have to understand ....


----------



## hiperlightflyguy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Silver King Bike Badge*

Thank you!
Your original Silver King Bike Badge and my reproduction are ready to ship when ever you are ready to pay.
Thanks again for your understanding and patience.
Jerry Turner nosref@peoplepc.com
Nostalfic Reflections www.NostalgicReflections.com


----------

